# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Costes del trasvase Tajo-Segura. Análisis de tarifas y costes subvencionados encubiertos.

## NoRegistrado

Habiéndome documentado lo suficiente para poder hablar de éste tema con cierto grado de seguridad, intentaré exponer como se han desarrollado las tarifas del trasvase y de qué manera se han subvencionado una parte importante de las mismas. La intención es que se conozcan éstas circunstancias, bien para aclarar conceptos, debatirlos o, simplemente, descubrirlos. También poner luz sobre bastantes puntos de la ley que regula el trasvase, que alguno han puesto en éste y otros foros que se cumple, y que para protestar habría que cambiar la ley. Veremos que la ley no se ha cumplido en algunas cosas de las más importantes.
Lo expondré en varios mensajes y, depende del tiempo libre que disponga, en varios días. Muchos textos y conceptos están documentados en el libro: "El río Tajo, lecciones del pasado para un futuro mejor", que no es otra cosa que una concentración de artículos y trabajos de técnicos que analizan ésta y otras varias cuestiones sobre la obra y sus efectos en el río.

 La filosofía que inspiró el proyecto y derivación del Tajo al Segura, se basó en la premisa de que era más rentable el agua del Tajo en la cuenca del Segura que en la misma del Tajo. Sin embargo, para conocer el grado de rentabilidad, hay que tener en cuenta el coste de la obra, los ingresos perdidos por la falta de caudal en la cuenca cedente y el coste energético de llevarla hasta allí.
*En la Ley 52/1980 del régimen económico financiero del trasvase Tajo-Segura, se anunció que ésta obra no seguiría la política paternalista de otras obras hidráulicas anteriores, que no sería objeto de ninguna subvención, y que el coste de la misma se recuperaría a través de las tarifas. Este postulado no se cumplió, ni se cumple en ningún momento de la vida del trasvase.*
La tarifa del agua del trasvase se divide en 3 conceptos:
*Aportación por el coste de las obras (trasvase y postrasvase)
*Gastos fijos y de funcionamiento (Obras de conservación, gestión del mismo, etc...)
*Gastos variables de funcionamiento( consumo eléctrico, costes de mantenimiento, principalmente)

En cuanto a la primera parte de la tarifa, lo ingresado se distribuye entre Castilla-La Mancha, Extremadura y Madrid en una proporción de 4/9,3/9 y 2/9 respectivamente.
¿Qué aspectos no se ajustan al precepto "no subvención de la Ley"?
El primero de todos está en la propia obra. Estas fueron sobredimensionadas (en mi opinión muy, pero que muy personal, falseando los datos de aportaciones), y sólo se pueden trasvasar 600 Hm3/año de los 1000 para los que se calculó la obra, por tanto, los beneficiarios del trasvase sólo pagan el 60% de esa parte de la tarifa, el resto lo asume el Estado.
 Para esa parte de la tarifa, tampoco se ha aplicado ningún porcentaje, por obras como el pre-trasvase, ya que los embalses de cabecera lo regulan y la mayor parte de las aportaciones se derivan al Segura.
 Pero hay otro aspecto más llamativo de esa primera parte de la tarifa. Los costes de construcción de la obra son fijos, se trasvase o no. Y para aplicar éstos costes en la tarifas se escogen dos caminos:
    A- Un "canon" fijo.
    B- Un "canon" variable en cuanto que se cobra por el agua trasvasada, pero que se cobrara siempre mientras exista trasvase.
 La Ley de 1980 fijaba la A, aunque en la práctica nunca se ha cumplido, ya que se ha cobrado por el volumen trasvasado, y ni eso siquiera, sino por el volumen recibido, el 15% de pérdidas y el resto de ese canon, lo ha asumido el erario público.
 La Ley de 1980, para los que dicen que como se cumple la misma hay que respetarla, fijaba esa parte de al primera parte de la tarifa como algo constante y fijo, ya que las afecciones a la cuenca cedente se mantendrían mientras durase el trasvase, aunque se hubiera  amortizado la obra.
Sin embargo, los regantes, que siempre han estado muy bien organizados, pleitearon consiguiendo una sentencia del Supremo que se plasmó en la Ley 24/2001, por la cual se les reduce un porcentaje anual en esa parte de la tarifa hasta que llegue un momento en el que no paguen nada por ese concepto; asumiéndolo también el Estado.
En todo caso, con la reforma de tarifas del 2001, debió de introducir otro concepto que ya se aplicaba en otros casos similares. como el la Ley 10/2001 que sí lo amparaba en el trasvase previsto para el Ebro. Esa cuota se establecía de forma permanente durante toda la vida del trasvase. Pero en el Tajo no se aplicó.

 Sigue en mensajes siguientes

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

MarDeCastilla (02-dic-2014),termopar (05-ago-2015)

----------


## labanda

Todavia tienen la cara y la verguenza de decir que sin el trasvase 30000 personas perderian el empleo:

http://www.ecoticias.com/sostenibili...empleos-Murcia

Eliminar Tajo-Segura supondría la destrucción de 30.000 empleos en Murcia

Camacho se ha referido, en este sentido, al borrador del Plan de Cuenca del Tajo, que recoge el aumento de la reserva a los 400 hm3
Enviado por: ECOticias.com / Red / Agencias, 01/04/2013, 10:19 h | (6) veces leída

La eliminación del trasvase Tajo-Segura, considerada una de las obras hidráulicas "más importantes" de este país, podría conllevar la destrucción de entre 20.000 y 30.000 puestos de trabajo, tanto directos como indirectos. Igualmente, afectaría entre 40.000 y 50.000 hectáreas del Levante español.

   Así lo ha expuesto el decano del Colegio de Ingenieros Técnicos de Obras Públicas e Ingenieros Civiles de la Región de Murcia, Manuel Camacho, en una entrevista concedida a Europa Press, donde pone de manifiesto que "se ha conseguido romper ese desequilibrio existente entre la España húmeda y la España seca, y que el Levanta también pueda potenciar la riqueza agrícola que tiene".

   Camacho se ha referido, en este sentido, al borrador del Plan de Cuenca del Tajo, que recoge el aumento de la reserva a los 400 hm3, alertando que "las dotaciones que se podrían recibir serían mínimas, atendiendo a la evolución de los años que lleva el trasvase".

   A su juicio, el porcentaje idóneo son los 240 hm3 que recogía, "porque esta reserva ha funcionado correctamente, por lo que sería cuestión de mantener esos datos". "No tiene sentido incrementarlos, ya que se ha comprobado que el sistema ha funcionado correctamente", ha insistido.

   De manera que puntualiza que si se aumenta la reserva, según se contempla en el borrador, "sería un palo muy fuerte, ya que habría pocas ocasiones en las que pudiéramos trasvasar".

   Por ello, ha adelantado a Europa Press que desde el Colegio se van a presentar alegaciones al borrador del Plan de Cuenca del Tajo, porque "es justo que se estudie desde todas las perspectivas y no de forma partidista".

   Tras manifestar la rentabilidad "evidente" que supone esta infraestructura hidráulica, ha recordado que "ha permitido mejorar los cultivos en las zonas de regadío y siempre se ha dicho que Murcia es la huerta de Europa y el Levante la despensa de Europa". "Hemos podido hacerlo gracias a poder garantizar unos caudales mínimos que nos proporcionen productividad en las producciones agrícolas", ha señalado.
EMPLEOS Y HECTÁREAS AFECTADAS

   Profundizando más en las consecuencias que supondría la eliminación del Tajo-Segura, Camacho ha manifestado que los trabajos directos que genera la agricultura en la Región de Murcia, teniendo presente que el trasvase abastece también a Alicante y Almería, si se habla solo de la zona de Murcia "hay unos 70.000 empleos directos, de los que el 50 por ciento están basados en el agua proveniente del trasvase".

   Hay que tener en cuenta, dice, que la agricultura "es el único sector que se está manteniendo, incluso creciendo en puestos de trabajo". "La economía regional está basada en la agricultura y los servicios, ya que la construcción está en momentos malos, por lo que si nos cargamos la agricultura, no sé dónde vamos a llegar".

   Al mismo tiempo, "el número de hectáreas que se riegan con agua del trasvase en el campo murciano, almeriense y alicantino está en alrededor de unas 60.000, el 50 por ciento en Murcia y el 50 por ciento restante entre Alicante y Almería".

   De forma que "si se producen los recortes que se hablan y se aprueba el Plan de Cuenca del Tajo tal como está, entre 40.000 y 50.000 hectáreas se verían afectadas".

   En cuanto a los efectos en el PIB murciano, Camacho resalta que la agricultura "es el sector que produce un mayor repunte del PIB en 2012, y con la caída de la construcción, reitera, solo nos queda este sector y el de servicios y si en ese supuesto se habla también de que cae la agricultura, el PIB se vería bastante afectado".

   Preguntado sobre si puede suponer la muerte del campo murciano el fin del trasvase, se muestra positivo en el sentido de que los agricultores "son gente muy dura, acostumbrada a luchar siempre contra todo tipo de inclemencias, administrativas, de tiempo, por lo que creo en nuestros agricultores".

   Pero "si seguimos poniéndole lastres a la pesada carga que llevan se verán obligados a abandonar en una cantidad importante y se desmoralizarán", advierte.
ALTERNATIVAS: EL EBRO, EL TAJO-MEDIO O EL DUERO

   Entre las alternativas que baraja, este experto destaca que "está demostrado que hoy en día, tecnológicamente es todo factible y posible", por lo que pide que "se deje de pensar en lo mío y se piense en lo nuestro", constatando la necesidad de "una planificación hidrológica global de todo el país".

   Según argumenta, "se tendrían que analizar las distintas alternativas para solucionar los desequilibrios existentes dentro de toda la Península".

   Sobre la posibilidad del Tajo-Medio, recuerda que ya se han hecho estudios y existen posibilidades y alternativas, "incluso en alguna medida cuantificada y valorada". Mientras que desde el Duero, "también se han hecho estudios para la posibilidad de interconectar las cuencas".

   En otros países, resalta, "no solo lo estudian, sino también lo hacen, porque realmente existe intercomunicación de cuencas para conseguir que todo el país tenga las mismas posibilidades de desarrollo y eso es realizable".

   El problema radica, en su opinión, a que en España "se piensa que el agua es del que pasa por su puerta y nadie piensa que es propiedad de todos".

   Como técnico en infraestructuras, considera que otra posibilidad son las desaladoras, aunque apunta a que hay que ver su viabilidad económica, porque en el caso del regadío "no resulta económicamente rentable, ya que no haría una agricultura competitiva en los mercados".

   "Tenemos que analizar no solo que exista la posibilidad, sino cuánto cuesta, ya que lleva costes energéticos y de mantenimiento muy elevados que hacen que la diferencia de precio con respecto a los recursos superficiales sea elevada", matiza.

   Igualmente, pregunta si nos hemos olvidado del trasvase del Ebro, porque "existe, estaban los proyectos y la planificación hecha". Según Camacho, "se hablaba de unos trasvases entorno a los 2.400 hm3 al año y existen esas posibilidades de intercomunicación de cuencas", por lo que aboga por "analizar esos temas antes de proponer otros que resulten más costosos económicamente y de un mayor consumo de energía".

   Según expone, "cuantas más posibilidades de intercomunicación de cuencas daríamos respuesta, de mejor manera, a las condiciones climáticas, ya que los años hidrológicos son muy variables y hay zonas donde tenemos unos años de sequía y luego lluvias abundantes, como el actual".

----------


## NoRegistrado

Nada, 30.000 personas no 3.000.000 o más. Lo que haga falta para justificarlo.

 Esta tarde no sé si me da tiempo porque me ha surgido un imprevisto. Mañana subo otra parte de los costes del trasvase. Y alguna anécdota curiosa del mismo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Bueno, seguimos poco a poco en el análisis de los costes.

 Durante los años 2005 a 2009 se habilitaron las transacciones para venta de aguas, que se utilizaron para trasvasar aguas "no excedentarias".
Durante esos años, los regantes del SCRATS compraron agua a regantes de Estremera y Aranjuez. Eso no tiene nada de raro, salvo por el ecosistema del río, el cual sigue siendo un tema sin tener en cuenta.
 Lo importante de ese punto es que esas aguas, sean de las trasvasadas o reasignadas deberían tener el mismo coste para llevarla a destino, eso lo entiende cualquiera que sepa leer y escribir. *Pero una vez más el lobby Scratense se puso en marcha, y consiguieron la exención del pago de importantes cantidades de la parte fija y de funcionamiento de la tarifa.* 
Estas cantidades *fueron asumidas por el erario público* (por todos los españoles), exactamente del ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que compensó a las confederaciones del Tajo y del Segura; de otra forma el envío de ese agua no salía rentable.
 En esos 4 años, los regantes del SCRATS *se ahorraron casi 38 millones de euros* (La Verdad.es 2008), que fueron *pagados en su integridad por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente*. Esa cantidad es muy superior a la que pagaron por toda el agua comprada, incluídas las compensaciones a los agricultores de Estremera; en total unos 24 millones de euros. *La tarifa se rebajó de 0,17 euros el m3 a 0,07 euros el m3*, tanto para el agua vendida como trasvasada, una cantidad ridícula.
Eso sin tener en cuenta, que como he dicho antes, no se aplican en la tarifa regulada los costes de oportunidad ni los ambientales. En cuanto a los ambientales, es de cajón que el escaso caudal no ayuda a diluir las aguas residuales y obliga a depurar gastando más dinero, coste que se debería de imputar al trasvase; aunque las aguas residuales se deberían depurar perfectamente, algo muy difícil.

 A pesar de todo lo expuesto, las tarifas del trasvase se han reducido en 2012, pasando las destinadas a riego de 0,17 a 0,12 euros, y las de consumo de 0,21 a 0,18 euros.

 Otra de las mentiras más ampliamente divulgadas es que *la cuenca del Segura no tendría cubiertas sus necesidades de abastecimiento de agua potable si no es por el trasvase. Sencillamente no es cierto.* Esto ocurre porque las necesidades de riego, entre las cuales se encuentra una enorme cantidad de miles de Has ilegales, se antepone al abastecimiento urbano. Por el contrario, como ocurre por regla general, en otras cuencas se prioriza el consumo humano sobre el regadío. Por ejemplo *en la cuenca del Alberche, en época de sequía, no se puede regar en favor del abastecimiento "de boca".*Lo único que ha servido ésta justificación es para anclar el trasvase dándole una justificación por el abastecimiento urbano, utilizando la ecuación: les doy de beber agua del trasvase, y el agua destinada a ello en mi cuenca lo doy al regadío.
Según la CHS en un escenario de 2015 los recursos y demandas de la cuenca son los siguientes en Hm3:
*RECURSOS*:
-Naturales:    713
-Retornos:     188
-Trasvase:     540
-Desalación:  458
-Déficit.          27

*DEMANDAS:*
-Urbana:       317
-Regadío:   1.548
-Medioam.
 consuntiva:    30

Fuente CHS

Como se ve, las demandas urbanas están sobradamente cubiertas, sólo un uso irracional del agua para regadío causa éstos desajustes tan acusados. Regadíos muchos de los cuales han sido legalizados por la política de hechos consumados, y muchos de ellos pendientes de legalizar que siguen consumiendo como los primeros.

Saludos. Miguel

PD: SIGUE.

----------

termopar (05-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Copio Textualmente:
_"El mismo TTS requiere de un bombeo en la cabecera de 300 metros casi en vertical, a la vez que pierde la energía que podría generar el agua trasvasada en su descenso hasta Lisboa, pasando por las múltiples centrales hidroeléctricas españolas en la cuenca del Tajo.
 No en vano, cuando se construyó el trasvase Tajo-segura, las empresas hidroeléctricas de la cuenca del Tajo, solicitaron y recibieron indemnización por las pérdidas de energía asociada al agua derivada hacia el trasvase que no podrían turbinar ya en sus instalaciones. Estas pérdidas, sumadas a la energía requerida por el bombeo de cabecera antes mencionado, hacen que el coste total de energía asociada a cada metro cúbico de agua envida por el trasvase Tajo-Segura supere con creces al coste de desalación del agua del mar"_
*(Estevan, 2008).*


Efectivamente, como apunta el desgraciadamente fallecido Estevan, la puesta en marcha del TTS, supuso un *reducción en la producción hidroeléctrica* en la cuenca del tajo. Y por ello el *Estado español tuvo que indemnizar* a Unión Eléctrica Madrileña (Unión Fenosa en la actualidad) e Hidroeléctrica Española (actualmente Iberdrola).
Dicha indemnización consistió en compensar a dichas empresas con acciones como:
_-Supresión de cánones a favor del Estado en la cuenca del Tajo (Gabriel y Galán), del Júcar (El Picazo, Contreras, Alarcón), así como los saltos del río Segura y Mundo.
-Supresión de la reserva de energía a favor del estado en todos los saltos anteriores y en todos los restantes del Tajo.
-Cancelación de la obligación de contribuir a la construcción del embalse de Alarcón.
-Realización a cargo del Estado de obras en el embalse de Contreras
-Concesión a dichas empresas, sin canon ni reserva de energía, de los nuevos saltos producidos por el trasvase, como son Fontanar, salto reversible de Bolarque y Belmontejo._
De todo lo anterior, que es una fortuna que hemos pagado y pagamos y que dejamos de ingresar antes, ahora y en el futuro todos los españoles de a pié, no hay ninguna constancia de que hayan sido repercutidas en las tarifas del trasvase Tajo-Segura.
*Documentación:*
_Memorándum firmado entre Hidroeléctrica española y el Ministerio de Obras Públicas de 8 de Abril de 1968.
Órdenes ministeriales de 20 de Marzo de 1969, de 20 de marzo de 1969, y de 20 de Abril de 1981, en las que se recogen las mamandurrias para las eléctricas a costa de los españoles_.

 Se sabe que han habido otras compensaciones que no se pueden confirmar, ya que se trató en su momento de un campo estratégico y de seguridad para España. que no son otros sino las concesiones a Iberdrola de los tres reactores nucleares en Trillo y Almaraz en los años 70, pero esos datos son inconsultables, por lo que no los tenemos en cuenta.

 Con el supuesto *auge que tendría la energía nuclear* en España, Martín y Pliego en un estudio de 1967, calculó que el *coste energético del trasvase sería decreciente*. Pero eso *no se cumplió* por la imparable escalada de precios provocada por la *crisis del petróleo*, estudio de san Martín en 2011.

Incluso con todas éstas prebendas destinadas a subvencionar un agua hacia tierras levantinas a cualquier coste, los regantes han intentado rebajar las tarifas con diversas acciones y movimientos.

 Uno de ellos fue *conseguir que el Estado*, es decir, todos los españoles, desde Galicia hasta Cartagena, desde Cádiz hasta Girona, los canarios, mallorquines, ceutíes y melillenses *pagáramos el 50%* de la parte de la tarifa que cubría el coste de elevar el agua desde *Bolarque hasta la Bujeda*. Ésto fue de la manera siguiente:
_-En el Año 1979, se le otorgó a Unión Fenosa el salto reversible de Bolarque, como parte de la compensación por el agua dejada de turbinar por el trasvase.
-Los regantes abonaban a ésta empresa el coste de elevar el agua  hasta La Bujeda, hasta 33 m3/seg. de las 19 pesetas que se les cobraba por el agua puesta en parcela, 10 pesetas correspondían a ésta primera elevación.
-En los años 90, los regantes pleitearon para reducir la cantidad que se les cobraba por éste concepto.
-El Supremo, en sentencia de 29 de Junio de 1995, consideró que el coste era justo, rechazando las pretensiones de los regantes y rechazando también las reducciones que unilateralmente había aplicado la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura.
-Pese a perder en los tribunales, y no llevar razón, a base de negociaciones con el ministerio en el período 1998-2000, consiguieron que ese coste de 10 pesetas se redujera a 5 pesetas, teniendo que compensar nuevamente a la eléctrica por ese concepto. Nuevamente los españoles subvencionan el coste del trasvase._

 El tema eléctrico no sólo quedó en ese episodio costoso para el bolsillo de los españoles, sino que en *1985, el SCRATS intentó conseguir la concesión del salto de Fontanar en Hellín*, a pesar de que el Estado e Hidroeléctrica Española (Iberdrola) tenían firmado un convenio en el que ésta empresa tenía reservada la concesión en compensación por los caudales dejados de turbinar por la derivación del trasvase. Otra vez, de nuevo los regantes pleitearon y perdieron. *El Tribunal Supremo*, en sentencia de 17 de Enero de 2000, falló que *la concesión del salto de Fontanar correspondía a Iberdrola* y no a los regantes del SCRATS.

Por último, la concesión del *salto de Belmontejo en Cuenca, fue concedida al SCRATS* por presión de los mismos, pese a estar reservada también en éste caso a Unión Fenosa por el mismo motivo, compensación de pérdida de caudales a turbinar por el trasvase. Los miembros de SCRATS pretendían con éste salto* reducir aún más la tarifa final del agua* puesta en parcela. Esta concesión *fue anulada* también por el Tribunal Supremo en sentencia de 6 de Octubre de 2003, y dejó claro un tema importante para que no se vuelvan a repetir éstos episodios: *Que no es función de ese sindicato de regantes la explotación hidroeléctrica.*


Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (05-ago-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

A la vista de todos éstos datos, que están perfectamente documentados y principalmente recopilados por María Soledad Gallego Bernard, llego a la conclusión, igual que ella, más bien de su mano, que el problema de riego en las provincias levantinas no es tanto de falta de recursos, sino de coste de los mismos.
Con el trasvase Tajo-Segura, por una impresionante presión por parte del SCRATS, han conseguido reducir los costes que conlleva transportar el agua a sus parcelas, endosando a su vez el coste al Estado español, es decir al resto de los españoles, incumpliendo la Ley que regula el trasvase (en cuanto a imputación de costes) e imcumple al 100% la Directiva Marco del Agua, que España adoptó y asimiló en 2001, y que está obligada a cumplirla.
Con todo ese rosario de subvenciones al agua (sin contar las que tiene la agricultura en general como actividad productiva) se consigue que el llevar el agua del Tajo al Segura sea rentable.

No es cierto, visto todo lo anterior, que el agua del Tajo trasvasada, sea más barata que el agua desalada, que es la comparación que siempre esgrimen los regantes del SCRATS, sino que hasta ahora ha sido más fácil eludir sus costes por diversos mecanismos, pagándolos todos los españoles en su conjunto. Cosa que tienen más difícil con la desalación.

Sin duda, una gran injusticia para unos ribereños afectados directamente en los pantanos de cabecera. Para unos ribereños de toda la cuenca, hasta para mis paisanos madrileños que no se enteran de qué va esto y se piensan que no les afecta. También para el resto de los españoles, que tienen que subvencionar un coste que según la DMA tienen que pagar los que se benefician del mismo. Y finalmente una gran injusticia para el Tajo, que por unos artificios contables, ruinosos para el Estado español, paga las consecuencias teniendo muerta una parte importante de su tramo medio y quedando afectada su parte baja.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (05-ago-2015)

----------


## Nodoyuna

Tengo que dedicarle tiempo de verdad a estos mensajes que son muy muy interesantes pero ahora no lo tengo. Los he leido muy deprisa desde que los empezaste, sólamente tengo una pequeña duda de esta lectura rápida. No sé porque pero tenia idea de que el canón que reciben las comunidades autónomas perjudicacas se calculaba con una fórmula complicada en la que una de las variables es la población y por eso se llevaba Madrid el trozo más grande de la tarta... pero leo que es una proporción constante  y que CLM es la que más se lleva.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Tengo que dedicarle tiempo de verdad a estos mensajes que son muy muy interesantes pero ahora no lo tengo. Los he leido muy deprisa desde que los empezaste, sólamente tengo una pequeña duda de esta lectura rápida. No sé porque pero tenia idea de que el canón que reciben las comunidades autónomas perjudicacas se calculaba con una fórmula complicada en la que una de las variables es la población y por eso se llevaba Madrid el trozo más grande de la tarta... pero leo que es una proporción constante  y que CLM es la que más se lleva.


Yo también pensaba que era por población, pero los porcentajes está fijados en la Ley que regula el Trasvase.

Ahora bien, no descarto alguna variación puntual, hay ciertos datos que están muy ocultos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Muy interesante la documentación presentada y solo queda agradecerte el esfuerzo realizado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Muy interesante la documentación presentada y solo queda agradecerte el esfuerzo realizado.


El esfuerzo, si es para poner negro sobre blanco una injusticia y un desvío del Tajo, para mí se convierte en inmenso placer.

Gracias a ti por leerlo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Perdón por reflotar éste tema, pero creo que es el mejor sitio para ponerlo.

 En los últimos debates de meses atrás sobre ésta obra, sus costes, sus subvenciones, etc..., salió varias veces la aseveración de que éstos bombeos se hacen en horas valle en las que la electricidad es más barata. Bien, eso sería lo lógico.

Pero el sábado, mi amigo de Almonacid me invitó de nuevo a la Feria de la apicultura de Pastrana, y luego a la fiesta retro de Tarancón en donde gran parte del pueblo se visten de los años 60 e incluso acude gente de toda España con coches de aquellos años, ropajes, música, etc... Muy interesantes ambas.

 Después de comer en Pastrana en el Convento de san Francisco (muy bien, y además ésta vez no pagué yo), mi amigo quiso llevar a otros invitados a la presa de Bolarque, y allí nos fuimos todos. Después de hacer el recorrido por la presa, vimos que, efectivamente, la impulsión de Bolarque estaba en marcha a tope. La presa tenía cierta vibración, y en la esquina en donde están los tubos de succión, se hacía un remolino que daba bastante "cosa". Al mismo tiempo, según he podido ver, el caudal "antiecológico" en Aranjuez se estaba incumpliendo de manera escandalosa como ya he comentado en otro hilo.
 Venían siendo las 17 horas, y el guarda nos dijo que cuando se bombea da lo mismo de día que de noche.
 Otra cosa que me fijé es en que no había embarcaciones circulando. Me aclararon que era por la veda para el anidamiento de los patos de diversas especies. Las embarcaciones a motor hacen bastante oleaje y rompen el nido. Hasta el 1 de Junio no se puede navegar a motor. Me parece perfecto, aunque es una medida inútil, y me explico. es correcto prohibir la navegación a motor para salvaguardar las nidadas; pero entonces es inexplicable que se permita bajar y subir 1 metro, metro y medio el nivel del embalse en el mismo día. Todo para bombear hacia Levante. El mismo efecto catastrófico tiene una cosa que la otra, los nidos, o se quedan en el aire o se sumergen varias veces al día. Si no, a ver si algún biólogo o zoólogo lo puede explicar.
 Según me dijo uno de los asistentes, además esa oscilación elimina las puestas de los peces, ya que se hacen en zonas someras y quedan en seco. Además del estrés que les produce el recibir agua tan fría de manera súbita del fondo de los embalses de cabecera. 

 Es decir, *que sí se bombea agua al trasvase en horas punta*, al contrario de lo que se afirmaba en otros hilos.

también debo decir, que llamando a Unión Fenosa ayer y a la CHT hoy, no tienen ni pajolera idea de cuando se bombea o no hacia La Bujeda, al menos de cara al público. Y en UF ni idea de si tienen las mismas horas punta/valle u otras distintas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

Mientras algún biólogo nos aclara si las embarcaciones a motor en los pantanos que usamos los humanos para beber hacen más o menos daño al ecosistema que el trasvase, permíteme señalarte que el problema no son solo los daños, sino los beneficios. Se suelen balancear (bueno, no siempre).

Prohibir los barcos a motor en determinadas fechas afecta a unas decenas de personas. Acabar con el trasvase a millones.

En este país se permiten cosas mucho peores para el ecosistema porque son buenas para muchos. ¿Prohibimos todas para que puedas ir en barca?

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Mientras algún biólogo nos aclara si las embarcaciones a motor en los pantanos que usamos los humanos para beber hacen más o menos daño al ecosistema que el trasvase, permíteme señalarte que el problema no son solo los daños, sino los beneficios. Se suelen balancear (bueno, no siempre).
> 
> Prohibir los barcos a motor en determinadas fechas afecta a unas decenas de personas. Acabar con el trasvase a millones.
> 
> En este país se permiten cosas mucho peores para el ecosistema porque son buenas para muchos. ¿Prohibimos todas para que puedas ir en barca?


 No has entendido el mensaje, ya que yo no tengo embarcación, ni navego y ahora mismo me da lo mismo si se navega o no. Era un simple comentario por el cual, para unas cosas hay unas normas que deberían ser para todos iguales, y que las mismas normas se aplican a unos y a otros no

 En la aplicación de la norma tendría que dar lo mismo el supuesto grupo al que se beneficia. Si a ti te parece bien que a ciertos colectivos se les dé patente de corso, tienes un serio problema.
Lo de la solidaridad, todos iguales, y todas las consignas que habéis proclamado durante años ya veo que es sólo cuando os sentís beneficiados. Cuando es a los demás, que les zurzan.

 A ver si de una vez se cobran los costes reales al uso del agua de éste desvío, que ya los demás nos hemos cansado de ser tan solidarios y subvencionaros el coste en un alto porcentaje.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> No has entendido el mensaje, ya que yo no tengo embarcación, ni navego y ahora mismo me da lo mismo si se navega o no. Era un simple comentario por el cual, para unas cosas hay unas normas que deberían ser para todos iguales, y que las mismas normas se aplican a unos y a otros no
> 
>  En la aplicación de la norma tendría que dar lo mismo el supuesto grupo al que se beneficia. Si a ti te parece bien que a ciertos colectivos se les dé patente de corso, tienes un serio problema.
> Lo de la solidaridad, todos iguales, y todas las consignas que habéis proclamado durante años ya veo que es sólo cuando os sentís beneficiados. Cuando es a los demás, que les zurzan.
> 
>  A ver si de una vez se cobran los costes reales al uso del agua de éste desvío, que ya los demás nos hemos cansado de ser tan solidarios y subvencionaros el coste en un alto porcentaje.
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel.


Lo he entendido perfectamente. Sí que tienes barco. Y no tengo ningún problema. Lo tienes tú que llevas años de cruzada inundando este foro con tus soflamas antitrasvase. Y tu problema es tan grande que el que no ha entendido su propio post has sido tu. Tu dices, tu, en tu propio post, que "Hasta el 1 de Junio no se puede navegar a motor".

Esa es la norma. Bombear o no es otra norma distinta. Prohibir la navegación a motor y efectuar un trasvase son dos normas distintas. Y se cumplen las dos. Lo que tu afirmas (te lo explico para que entiendas tus propios posts) es que una norma protege al medioambiente y otra norma lo perjudica. Pues bien, infórmate un poco y verás que cuando se hacen las normas sí que se miran los pros y los contras y se dictan en función de muchas variables, entre ellas el posible beneficio o necesidad. Esta web trata sobre obras que han tenido, todas, un impacto ambiental mucho mayor que el trasvase (y que las embarcaciones a motor). Y menos mal que se han hecho. Y más se tenían que hacer. Y para aprobarlas se dictan normas.

Pero no te preocupes. Hazte una copia de la norma antinavegación a motor hasta el 1 de junio en Bolarque y, blandiéndola cual justiciero, recorre España parando toda obra, consumo de energía, tráfico, etc con el argumento de que "hay unas normas que deberían ser para todos iguales". Si se ríen porque la norma de la que hablas solo afecta a la navegación a motor en Bolarque y hasta el uno de Junio tu les contesta que "Si a ti te parece bien que a ciertos colectivos se les dé patente de corso, tienes un serio problema.". Verás como entran en razón.

Mi***a de planeta, que no me entiende nadie......

----------


## No Registrado

Y no se a quién contestas. Yo no he hablado de solidaridad. Solo hacía una reflexión sobre lo absurdo de tu argumento, que resumo en: se prohibe temporalmente la navegación a motor, ergo tambien debería prohibirse el trasvase.

Y para apoyar el fin del trasvase llegas a afirmar "...Además del estrés que les produce el recibir agua tan fría de manera súbita del fondo de los embalses de cabecera."

Creo que hablas de patos. Me has convencido. Hay que parar el trasvase. Por los patos y porque te has cansado de ser solidario. Pues yo pongo tu parte, que se me ha puesto doblar la mía. Ahora tengo que ver como desestresar a dichos patos. Quizás prohibiendo los paseos que te das por la zona. Algo les estresarás tu, que lo diga el biólogo que te instruye.

----------


## Luján

Por favor, los ataques personales, dejadlos fuera de los teclados y pantallas.

----------


## No Registrado

Vaya, me han puesto más asteriscos en mi palabra que los que tiene Miguel en la firma (miles de post), en negrita y con la fuente más grande de otro color. Voy a ponerlas yo a ver si me pasa lo mismo que al otro forero: c*j*n*s...  hu*v*s.

Me siento ofendido cuando alguien dice que "tengo un serio problema" o no se qué consignas habéis proclamado y que deseo que les zurzan a los demás.

Yo puedo dejar de ser irónico, pero este señor debería aprender educación elemental.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ante todo, te diría que cuidaras las formas. Me recuerdas a alguien con tus mismas maneras.



> Lo he entendido perfectamente. *Sí que tienes barco*


 Hombre, gracias por afirmar que tengo barco, ya me gustaría, he montado en los de amigos un par de veces. Ahora bien, si tengo uno, dime donde está porque voy a por él ahora mismo. Me hace mucha ilusión, le pondría de nombre "NoRegistrado".




> Y no tengo ningún problema. Lo tienes tú que llevas años de cruzada inundando este foro con tus soflamas antitrasvase. Y tu problema es tan grande que el que no ha entendido su propio post has sido tu. Tu dices, tu, en tu propio post, que "Hasta el 1 de Junio no se puede navegar a motor".


 "Años de cruzada", "foro inundado", "soflamas". El lenguaje te delata. Aprende a aceptar al que defiende una injusticia con unas graves consecuencias como es el Desvío del Tajo al Segura. Cada vez la gente está más concienciada, y nos vas a tener que aguantar bastante; si sumas a los del Ebro, ni te cuento. Así que vete acostumbrando, la sumisión en los pueblos ribereños del Tajo se va a acabar.
 Años... Si llevara años, a lo mejor ya no estábamos en ésta lamentable situación. Lamento no haber hecho algo cuando era más joven.



> Esa es la norma. Bombear o no es otra norma distinta. Prohibir la navegación a motor y efectuar un trasvase son dos normas distintas. Y se cumplen las dos. Lo que tu afirmas (te lo explico para que entiendas tus propios posts) es que una norma protege al medioambiente y otra norma lo perjudica. Pues bien, infórmate un poco y verás que cuando se hacen las normas sí que se miran los pros y los contras y se dictan en función de muchas variables, entre ellas el posible beneficio o necesidad. Esta web trata sobre obras que han tenido, todas, un impacto ambiental mucho mayor que el trasvase (y que las embarcaciones a motor). Y menos mal que se han hecho. Y más se tenían que hacer. Y para aprobarlas se dictan normas.......


Este texto no se entiende bien, no sé que quieres decir, si me lo aclaras con tranquilidad, mejor.




> Pero no te preocupes. Hazte una copia de la norma antinavegación a motor hasta el 1 de junio en Bolarque y, blandiéndola cual justiciero, recorre España parando toda obra, consumo de energía, tráfico, etc con el argumento de que "hay unas normas que deberían ser para todos iguales". Si se ríen porque la norma de la que hablas solo afecta a la navegación a motor en Bolarque y hasta el uno de Junio tu les contesta que "Si a ti te parece bien que a ciertos colectivos se les dé patente de corso, tienes un serio problema.". Verás como entran en razón.


 No sé. ¿y por qué voy a hacer eso? ¿En realidad piensas que soy un descerebrado que no se controla y no piensa?.




> Y no se a quién contestas. Yo no he hablado de solidaridad. Solo hacía una reflexión sobre lo absurdo de tu argumento, que resumo en: se prohibe temporalmente la navegación a motor, ergo tambien debería prohibirse el trasvase.......


 Para que veas que el absurdo lo eres tú con tus afirmaciones, te diré que si el Desvío se hace acompañando la salida con las entradas de agua desde Entrepeñas o Buendía, según toque, el daño en ese sentido a los nidos sería ínfimo, o nulo.
 Nunca voy a basar la defensa de la derogación del Desvío Tajo Segura en la nidificación. Ese es el clavo ardiendo al que te estás agarrando.




> Y para apoyar el fin del trasvase llegas a afirmar "...Además del estrés que les produce el recibir agua tan fría de manera súbita del fondo de los embalses de cabecera."
> *Creo que hablas de patos*. Me has convencido. Hay que parar el trasvase. Por los patos y porque te has cansado de ser solidario. Pues yo pongo tu parte, que se me ha puesto doblar la mía. Ahora tengo que ver como desestresar a dichos patos. Quizás prohibiendo los paseos que te das por la zona. Algo les estresarás tu, que lo diga el biólogo que te instruye.


Lees mal, lees mal, o bien los nervios te han jugado una mala pasada. *En ningún momento me he referido al estréss de los patos*, cuando he hablado de los desembalses fuertes de los embalses de cabecera hacia Bolarque, *a los animales a los que me he referido explícitamente es a LOS PECES* Yo procuro informarme cuando digo algo, y en ésta ocasión lo he hecho. Los peces son animales de sangre fría, si son sometidos a cambios bruscos de temperatura, no se pueden adaptar como lo haría otro animal de sangre caliente, y el estréss producido es una de las mayores causas desencadenantes de enfermedades y de muerte. Curiosamente, en la zona es bien sabida y comentada la enorme pérdida de densidad ictícola en los últimos años.




> Vaya, me han puesto más asteriscos en mi palabra que los que tiene Miguel en la firma (miles de post), en negrita y con la fuente más grande de otro color. Voy a ponerlas yo a ver si me pasa lo mismo que al otro forero: c*j*n*s...  hu*v*s.
> Me siento ofendido cuando alguien dice que "tengo un serio problema" o no se qué consignas habéis proclamado y que deseo que les zurzan a los demás.
> Yo puedo dejar de ser irónico, pero este señor *debería aprender educación elemental*.


 Habló de **** La Tacones...

 Respecto a lo que dices de mi firma, es una cita literal, las explicaciones se las debes de pedir al autor original de la misma. Y está en asterisco para cumplir escrupulosamente las normas del foro.

 Bueno, no te enfades tanto, yo no lo estoy, ni lo voy a estar.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

¿Pero y qué narices tendrá que ver si dejan meter lanchas o no en un pantano con acabar con un río?
¿esa es la excusa para acabar con el Tajo? 

Por favor un poco de seriedad, esto era una conversación seria. 
Evidentemente, estando los pantanos del Segura a más del 70%, estar trasvasando agua como están, estar defendiendo el acabar con el río Tajo porque con ese agua algunos se forran, no es propio del siglo XXI y la falta de solidaridad permanente de Levante es bien clara hoy en día. Ellos tienen toda el agua que quieren pero siguen defendiendo el llevarse el agua de una zona que está al 30% y un río seco. Si esto no es falta de solidaridad que venga Dios y lo vea.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> ¿Pero y qué narices tendrá que ver si dejan meter lanchas o no en un pantano con acabar con un río?
> ¿esa es la excusa para acabar con el Tajo? 
> 
> Por favor un poco de seriedad, esto era una conversación seria. 
> Evidentemente, estando los pantanos del Segura a más del 70%, estar trasvasando agua como están, estar defendiendo el acabar con el río Tajo porque con ese agua algunos se forran, no es propio del siglo XXI y la falta de solidaridad permanente de Levante es bien clara hoy en día. Ellos tienen toda el agua que quieren pero siguen defendiendo el llevarse el agua de una zona que está al 30% y un río seco. Si esto no es falta de solidaridad que venga Dios y lo vea.


 Es que ellos (no toda la población, que también hay que no) entienden la solidaridad como tal cuando va en la dirección que les favorece a ellos. Pero si los que reclaman la misma solidaridad son los afectados, entonces la solidaridad se convierte en "egoísmo", "reinos de taifas", "cosas de ecolojetas", "progres de salón", etc, etc, etc...

 Esto no es nuevo, es una forma de colonialismo y explotación salvaje del medio sin importar las consecuencias. En España hay varios casos, la salvación in extremis del Parque de Doñana, la descación de la gran cantidad de lagunas en todo el país, la destrucción de la vega media del Jarama en Madrid, la destrucción de los Ojos del Guadiana y la salvación también in extremis de las Tablas de Daimiel, etc, etc, etc...

 Afortunadamente, en todos esos sitios, gracias a unos "locos" que se opusieron y levantaron la voz, gente que supo explicar el problema, ha logrado concienciar a una gran parte de la población. En el caso del Tajo se está resistiendo porque falta la gran figura mediática que abandere su defensa. Con las Tablas de Daimiel fue Félix Rodríguez de la Fuente (quizás no el que más, pero sí al que más se veía), que en aquellos años difíciles se enfrentó a un poder enorme. Recuerdo que le llamaron de todo, y los grupos que se oponían a la desecación, hasta los mismos habitantes de la zona les agredieron en algunos casos. Todo en nombre del Progreso y la creación de Riqueza. ¿Para quien ha sido la riqueza? para muy pocos, y para los de siempre.
Con Doñana hizo falta además la presión enorme de países del Norte de Europa.

 La postura de las afirmaciones que ha hecho esa persona, es la consecuencia de años de adoctrinamiento utilizando el arma del agua para otros fines. Una maquinaria perfecta. Tan perfecta, que incluso ha conseguido que esa mayoría de población ahora no se revuelva contra los que le prometieron más trasvases, más agua, más de todo, y ahora nada de nada; ya que las promesas eran vanas, y los que las hacían, sabían que no podían cumplirlas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Pues bien, infórmate un poco y verás que cuando se hacen las normas sí que se miran los pros y los contras y se dictan en función de muchas variables, entre ellas el posible beneficio o necesidad. Esta web trata sobre obras que han tenido, todas, un impacto ambiental mucho mayor que el trasvase (y que las embarcaciones a motor). Y menos mal que se han hecho. Y más se tenían que hacer. Y para aprobarlas se dictan normas.


¿Pero éste que dice?

Si sabes algo, que como moderador de este foro debes saber sólo por haber leido los mensajes que se escriben por aquí, el memorandum que ha definido la política futura de aguas del Tajo porque es el que ha decidido los Hm3 del trasvase se ha decidido entre los regantes, políticos de Levante y el Ministerio. ¿se ha estudidado el impacto ambiental de las  medidas? ¿A los regantes, o políticos de Levante les importa algo "los contras" que producen al Tajo? EVIDENTEMENTE NO.

Resulta increible que sea así, pero sí, la situación del Tajo se ha decidido sin que organizaciones de cuenca, usuarios, políticos de la cuenca... etc, pudieran intervenir, los únicos que han intervenido para decidir el futuro del Tajo han sido los murcianos & Co.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Pero éste que dice?
> 
> Si sabes algo, que como moderador de este foro debes saber sólo por haber leido los mensajes que se escriben por aquí, el memorandum que ha definido la política futura de aguas del Tajo porque es el que ha decidido los Hm3 del trasvase se ha decidido entre los regantes, políticos de Levante y el Ministerio. ¿se ha estudidado el impacto ambiental de las  medidas? ¿A los regantes, o políticos de Levante les importa algo "los contras" que producen al Tajo? EVIDENTEMENTE NO.
> 
> Resulta increible que sea así, pero sí, la situación del Tajo se ha decidido sin que organizaciones de cuenca, usuarios, políticos de la cuenca... etc, pudieran intervenir, los únicos que han intervenido para decidir el futuro del Tajo han sido los murcianos & Co.


Y usted debería saber que acusar a alguien sin datos es un delito.

Ese mensaje que usted afirma es de un moderador no tiene por qué serlo. No porque sea de un no registrado, sino porque la IP de la que ha sido enviado no coincide con ninguna de las usadas por ningún moderador, ni con la de ningún otro usuario.

Por otro lado, la IP desde la que se ha enviado su mensaje sí que coincide con la de un usuario que fue expulsado del foro por su mal comportamiento. Se ve que no ha aprendido la lección.

Antes de hacer afirmaciones tan categóricas, por favor asegúrese de que son ciertas.

----------


## No Registrado

¿acusar a un moderador de haber escrito esos mensajes, es un delito? ¿dice eso seriamente?

¿qué mi IP coincide con la de quien?  ¿se cree usted que la coincidencia de IP es prueba de algo? 
Usted hace lo que me acusa a mí pero de una forma mucho más categóricas que yo, y siento decepcionarle, no soy la persona a la que se refiere, por mucho que diga usted que me coincide la IP  "antes de hacer afirmaciones tan categóricas, por favor asegúrese de que son ciertas".

----------


## Luján

> ¿acusar a un moderador de haber escrito esos mensajes, es un delito? ¿dice eso seriamente?
> 
> ¿qué mi IP coincide con la de quien?  ¿se cree usted que la coincidencia de IP es prueba de algo? 
> Usted hace lo que me acusa a mí pero de una forma mucho más categóricas que yo, y siento decepcionarle, no soy la persona a la que se refiere, por mucho que diga usted que me coincide la IP  "antes de hacer afirmaciones tan categóricas, por favor asegúrese de que son ciertas".


Usted ha dicho que el mensaje que ha citado corresponde a un moderador, y lo ha dicho sin pruebas. Y ha mentido a propósito o, por lo menos, ingora si es verdad, no puede demostrarlo y desea que sea verdad. Y acusar falsamente es delito. Lo puede ver tipificado en el Codigo Penal.

En cambio, mis afirmaciones se basan en observar las IPs. Los moderadores podemos hacerlo. La IP del mensaje que ha citado no coincide con ninguna de las usadas actualmente ni en un pasado por ningún usuario del foro. No está recogida en la base de datos de IPs usadas del foro. Por otro lado, la suya, que hago pública para dar argumento a mi mensaje es 212.64.166.xxx. Y esta IP es la de registro de los nombres de usuario "Nodoyuna", "Nodoyuna baneado" y "Perdiguera hijoputa", todos ellos expulsados y todos ellos el mismo usuario, así como una de las tan solo 8 IPs usadas por "Nodoyuna" para escribir sus mensajes. Además, no es una IP dinámica, por lo que es improbable, prácticamente imposible, que se asigne a otro dispositivo que no sea el usado por aquellos tres usuarios.

Como ve, mi afirmación es categórica porque puede serlo, ya que dispongo de datos para afirmarlo. Sin embargo, la suya, no lo es ni puede serlo.

----------


## No Registrado

Le voy a explicar un poco que usted no entiende mucho de leyes y yo en cambio soy abogado. Los delitos contra el honor en España son la calumnia y la injuria. Se lo explico de una forma lo más sencilla que pueda que veo que no sabe nada:

La calumnia es acusar a otro de haber cometido un delito sabiendo que no lo ha hecho y luego está la injuria que es lesionar la reputación de una persona. Decir que la persona que ha escrito eso es un moderador, no puede ser ningún tipo de delito porque no se está acusando a ninguna persona concreta de nada. Es como si digo que un moderador se llama Pedro y no es verdad, no es delito, diga usted lo que le diga.

En cuanto al otro tema, no sé si esa es mi IP o no, pero yo no soy esa persona, diga usted lo que diga y seguro que usted sabe que hay IPs que coinciden con un montón de usuarios, ¿o es que esa IP es exclusivamente de la persona que han baneado? A que no.

----------


## No Registrado

Acabo de mirar lo de la IP que usted me dice y veo que es de alguien que escribe desde Canarias, y no, lo siento, yo escribo desde Madrid, no desde Canarias. Estoy por hacer una foto ahora mismo desde mi ventana para que vea que es así pero seguro que no me va a creer...

----------


## Luján

> Le voy a explicar un poco que usted no entiende mucho de leyes y yo en cambio soy abogado. Los delitos contra el honor en España son la calumnia y la injuria. Se lo explico de una forma lo más sencilla que pueda que veo que no sabe nada:
> 
> La calumnia es acusar a otro de haber cometido un delito sabiendo que no lo ha hecho y luego está la injuria que es lesionar la reputación de una persona. Decir que la persona que ha escrito eso es un moderador, no puede ser ningún tipo de delito porque no se está acusando a ninguna persona concreta de nada. Es como si digo que un moderador se llama Pedro y no es verdad, no es delito, diga usted lo que le diga.
> 
> En cuanto al otro tema, no sé si esa es mi IP o no, pero yo no soy esa persona, diga usted lo que diga y seguro que usted sabe que hay IPs que coinciden con un montón de usuarios, ¿o es que esa IP es exclusivamente de la persona que han baneado? A que no.


No soy abogado, pero la injuria yo la veo clara, pues creo también evidente a qué moderador se refiere. Y como yo, seguramente muchos más. De ahí mi comentario sobre el delito.

En cambio de la IP sí que estoy seguro, pues una IP sí que puede ser exclusiva de una persona. Son las llamadas IPs estáticas, que se asignan a un dispositivo para siempre, en contraste con las IPs dinámicas, que pueden cambiar con las reconexiones de los dispositivos.

Le explico también de forma sencilla, mi padre, (al igual que mi hermano, mis antiguo trabajos, y muchos lugares más), por ejemplo, tiene en su domicilio IP estática. Siempre que se conecte saldrá a internet con la misma IP.

Y ésta IP, la suya, es una IP estática, dedicada. Y usada por los anteriores tres nombres de usuario. Blanco y en botella.

----------


## Luján

> Acabo de mirar lo de la IP que usted me dice y veo que es de alguien que escribe desde Canarias, y no, lo siento, yo escribo desde Madrid, no desde Canarias. Estoy por hacer una foto ahora mismo desde mi ventana para que vea que es así pero seguro que no me va a creer...


Veo que no sabe usted nada de IPs.

Le explico de nuevo. Lo que usted ha encontrado es el lugar donde se encuentra el servidor que entrega esa IP a su router. Canarias, con sus bajos impuestos, es un lugar utilizado por varias empresas españolas de alojamiento web para poner su sede fiscal.

Si hiciera lo mismo con mi IP, que no le daré, verá que sale que está en Madrid, cuando escribo desde unos 300 kms de distancia.

La IP de www.embalses.net (46.105.108.164) está alojada en Francia, pero creo que coincidimos en que la página no es francesa, ¿verdad?

----------


## No Registrado

Por favor, aunque  dijera un nombre concreto, que no lo he hecho y no vale una identidad digital (y el TS ya ha decicido al respecto) no se les está lesionando ningún tipo de honor a los moderadores diciendo que ha escrito esos mensajes, por mucho que usted se empeñe, ni hay insulto ni nada parecido que pueda ir contra la dignidad de nadie.

Y por mucho que diga no soy esa persona, y le voy a demostrar, apagando ahora mismo el router que no lo soy porque saldrá un mensaje con otra IP, y por muchas cosas que diga ya le he dicho que no escribo desde Canarias...

----------


## No Registrado

Yo ni idea de IPs, yo soy abogado, no informático, le doy totalmente la razón. He apagado y he vuelto a encender el router y me dicen que así cambia la IP, supongo que habrá pasado y le demostrará que yo no soy el expulsado. Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Yo ni idea de IPs, yo soy abogado, no informático, le doy totalmente la razón. He apagado y he vuelto a encender el router y me dicen que así cambia la IP, supongo que habrá pasado y le demostrará que yo no soy el expulsado. Un saludo


Sí, le ha cambiado, pero el cambio no le ayuda. Ha cambiado a una nueva IP que también fue usada por Nodoyuna para escribir mensajes. Es más, también es la IP con la que se intentó registrar un nuevo usuario "Nodoyuna banneado" con dos enes, en contra del anterior.

Es más, esa IP también está alojada en la misma empresa de soluciones informáticas domiciliada en Canarias (IdecNet, en la calle Juan XXIII, bonita zona, por cierto. La conozco bien), y también está asignada a un dominio con domicilio en Madrid, como no podía ser de otra forma ya que conecta desde el mismo sitio, del que puedo ver la dirección postal, que no publicaré. Todo esto puede saberse nada más que con la IP y algunas páginas legales de internet.

Todo lo que digo aquí es información publica, o publicada. Un whois a ambas IPs me indica quién es el proveedor de servicios de internet (ISP) de esa IP, que es IdecNet SA, y a qué dominio se le ha entregado, que es un dominio determinado. Haciendo un whois a dicho dominio, se consigue los datos publicados por los administradores de dicho dominio entre los que se encuentra el nombre al que está registrado, la dirección social e incluso un número de teléfono.

Y todos estos datos (ISP, dominio, usuario) son coincidentes para la IP anterior y ésta. ¿Casualidad? lo dudo.

----------


## No Registrado

Se lo sabe usted todo, eh? Yo lo único que he hecho es apagar y encender el router, evidentemente todos los demás datos han de coincidir en las dos IPs, no como ahora que escribo desde casa y no creo que coincida otra vez, no? En cualquier caso haga lo que quiera, borre todos mis mensajes si quiere pero que quede claro que ni remotamente he cometido un delito y de esto sí sé

----------


## No Registrado

Moderador Lujan, le he dedicado un ratito a este tema y le pongo lo que dice directamente la Agencia de Protección de datos sobre las IPs. Usted como moderador tiene acceso a información personal y la Ley nos ampara a todos los que posteamos:

"Así pues, aunque no siempre sea posible para todos los agentes de Internet identificar a un usuario a partir de datos tratados en la Red, desde esta Agencia de Protección de Datos se parte de la idea de que la posibilidad de identificar a un usuario de Internet existe en muchos caso s y, por lo tanto, las direcciones IP tanto fijas como dinámicas, con independencia del tipo de acceso, se consideran datos de carácter personal resultando de aplicación la normativa sobre protección de datos"

Esto es un extracto de consultas hechas a a la Agencia y su posteriór contestación / resolución.

Esto que ha hecho usted podría ser denunciable ante la AGPD.

https://www.agpd.es/portalwebAGPD/ca...ci-oo-n-IP.pdf
http://www.agpd.es/portalwebAGPD/can...-Seguridad.pdf

----------


## HUESITO

Parece ser que todo tema relacionado con el trasvase Tajo-Segura es motivo de conflicto.
Pienso que hay diversidad de opiniones respecto del trasvase y cada uno puede pensar como quiera pero eso si, sin faltar al respeto a los demás.
Por otra parte, a los "no registrados", seán ustedes caballeros y presentense como Dios manda, con un Nick o nombre.
Saludos y buen dia del padre.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo opino que los temas de IP se podrían separar del hilo al no tener nada que ver con el título del mismo ni con los temas que trata, aunque hayan habido opiniones no coincidentes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Luján

> Moderador Lujan, le he dedicado un ratito a este tema y le pongo lo que dice directamente la Agencia de Protección de datos sobre las IPs. Usted como moderador tiene acceso a información personal y la Ley nos ampara a todos los que posteamos:
> 
> "Así pues, aunque no siempre sea posible para todos los agentes de Internet identificar a un usuario a partir de datos tratados en la Red, desde esta Agencia de Protección de Datos se parte de la idea de que la posibilidad de identificar a un usuario de Internet existe en muchos caso s y, por lo tanto, las direcciones IP tanto fijas como dinámicas, con independencia del tipo de acceso, se consideran datos de carácter personal resultando de aplicación la normativa sobre protección de datos"
> 
> Esto es un extracto de consultas hechas a a la Agencia y su posteriór contestación / resolución.
> 
> Esto que ha hecho usted podría ser denunciable ante la AGPD.
> 
> https://www.agpd.es/portalwebAGPD/ca...ci-oo-n-IP.pdf
> http://www.agpd.es/portalwebAGPD/can...-Seguridad.pdf


Haga usted lo que considere oportuno. Creo, sinceramente, que no tiene caso, pues las IPs son realmente datos públicos. Es problema del usuario de la IP si la información que él mismo proporciona y permite que su ISP publique es información de carácter personal. Existen herramientas públicas legales para poder saber la dirección IP de cualquiera conectado a Internet. Herramientas independientes de la que el foro usa para registrar las IPs de los usuarios que ponen mensajes.

Podrá usted observar que no he publicado ningún dato de carácter realmente personal. Dudo que decir que su domino está en Madrid y que su ISP es Idecnet, con sede en Gran Canaria, sean datos de carácter personal.

Y ahora, sigamos con el debate sobre los costes del trasvase, que es para lo que se creó este hilo.

----------


## No Registrado

Pues digame donde le puedo contestar, siendo usted quien ha empezado la conversación fuera del tema del trasvase...

Parece que no entiende la contestación VINCULANTE de la AEPD, que dice que LA IP ES UN DATO DE CARACTER PERSONAL SOMETIDO A LA NORMATIVA DE PROTECCION DE DATOS, da igual lo que usted considere, esto es lo que dice DE FORMA VINCULANTE la AEPD de la IP, de los otros datos no dice nada, pero usted no pude publicar la IP porque conculca nuestros derechos protegidos por la Ley de Protección de Datos. Esto es un hecho y no porque lo digo yo, si no porque lo dice la AEPD como le he puesto.

----------


## No Registrado

Si no quita ese dato sobre mi IP que la Ley determina como privado procederé a denunciar ante la AEPD. Y no es ningún farol.
(no es que me importe demasiado que se vea mi IP pero que menos que un moderador respete la legalidad en su condición de supervisor del foro)
Y en previsión de su contestación, no es lo que yo quiero, pero su obstinación por estar encima de la legalidad, que conoce porque he publicado el enlace de la resolución, me lleva a ello. Un saludo y doy por concluido el tema.

----------


## Luján

Mensaje editado. He procedido a ocultar los tres últimos números de la IP mostrada en el mensaje anterior. Y no por miedo a una denuncia suya, que como ya le he dicho no llegaría a ningún lado, pues el dato sobre la IP, aún considerándose privado, ya había sido publicado por terceros antes de que yo lo mostrase aquí. Y esto es así pues su IP (y los datos asociados a ella) fueron publicados previamente a mi por su propio ISP al incluirlos en sus archivos. 

Yo no tengo ninguna obstinación por estar por encima de la ley. Simplemente veo la ley de forma diferente a Ud. Y creo que eso es un principio del derecho. Si no, no habría necesidad de jueces, abogados ni tribunales de apelación.

¿Asunto zanjado?

----------


## termopar

Bueno,.... como están las cosas, .....en fin, siguiendo con el tema. Se hizo un análisis del coste tajo segura muy interesante tal y como dije paginas atrás. Y la gente se molesta?...sin mas argumentos? son soflamas?, este foro sirve para informar y a veces para denunciar las políticas que lamentablemente...no todos debemos estar de acuerdo, Seguro que el que está de acuerdo con lo que se está haciendo desde el gobierno de turno, poco más tiene que decir salvo tratar de contraargumentar lo que aqui se dice o denuncia. Me gustaría ver si, en el remoto caso de que el gobierno comenzase a denunciar y expropiar todos aquellos terrenos ilegales para regadío que son los motivos reales para exigir mas trasvases....., si aqui aparecerían trolls de todo tipo sacando toda su amargura y eso que no sería en absoluto comparable. Porque luchar contra el trasvase es luchar para y por la legalidad mientras que eliminar esos regadíos ilegales no sería más que lo digno y necesario.

----------


## termopar

Es más, a este tema yo lo llamaría costes de mantener regadíos ilegales que requieren de trasvase desde la cuenca del tajo

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Bueno,.... como están las cosas, .....en fin, siguiendo con el tema. Se hizo un análisis del coste tajo segura muy interesante tal y como dije paginas atrás. Y la gente se molesta?...sin mas argumentos? son soflamas?, este foro sirve para informar y a veces para denunciar las políticas que lamentablemente...no todos debemos estar de acuerdo, Seguro que el que está de acuerdo con lo que se está haciendo desde el gobierno de turno, poco más tiene que decir salvo tratar de contraargumentar lo que aqui se dice o denuncia. Me gustaría ver si, en el remoto caso de que el gobierno comenzase a denunciar y expropiar todos aquellos terrenos ilegales para regadío que son los motivos reales para exigir mas trasvases....., si aqui aparecerían trolls de todo tipo sacando toda su amargura y eso que no sería en absoluto comparable. Porque luchar contra el trasvase es luchar para y por la legalidad mientras que eliminar esos regadíos ilegales no sería más que lo digno y necesario.


Exacto.
Ocurrió con la construcción de La Fuensanta, volvió a ocurrir con la de El Cenajo, y ya el cénit del aumento indiscriminado de superficie de regadío ilegal fue durante la construcción del desvío Tajo-Segura. Aún con esas obras, el agua no es suficiente.
 Casi todos ellos se han consolidado o están en proceso.
 Incluso durante los primeros 2000 al amparo del trasvase del Ebro, muchos terrenos fueron roturados para convertirlos en regadío.
Por lo cual, como ocurre con todas éstas faraónicas obras, el anuncio de una infraestructura que promete acabar con el mal llamado "déficit hídrico" de una zona, sólo consigue aumentarla. Y así en un bucle infinito.
Los déficits, en economía moderna, no se palían ingresando más, sino gastando menos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado

> Mensaje editado. He procedido a ocultar los tres últimos números de la IP mostrada en el mensaje anterior. Y no por miedo a una denuncia suya, que como ya le he dicho no llegaría a ningún lado, pues el dato sobre la IP, aún considerándose privado, ya había sido publicado por terceros antes de que yo lo mostrase aquí. Y esto es así pues su IP (y los datos asociados a ella) fueron publicados previamente a mi por su propio ISP al incluirlos en sus archivos. 
> 
> Yo no tengo ninguna obstinación por estar por encima de la ley. Simplemente veo la ley de forma diferente a Ud. Y creo que eso es un principio del derecho. Si no, no habría necesidad de jueces, abogados ni tribunales de apelación.
> 
> ¿Asunto zanjado?



Pido disculpas a las dos personas que han escrito delante de mí, por volver al tema de las IPs pero he de contestar al moderador. Asunto zanjadado, claro que sí, pero no se equivoque, yo no he dado opinión alguna, sólamente he puesto la contestación vinculante de la Agencia de Protección de Datos, que es donde se cursan las denuncias de casos como éste. Y la verdad es que he consultado, al final siempre conoces a algún abogado o conoces a alguien que conoce...  y la contestación es que si hubiera cursado la denuncia muy probablemente hubieran impuesto una multa, leve, pero multa. Asunto zanjado y un saludo.
=============================================

Lo más deprimente de todo esto del trasvase es que vamos a peor, uno pensaba que las cosas estaban fatal y que sólo podía mejorar, pero no, llegan y hacen una aberración del Derecho como es el memorandum, incrustado en una Ley en la que no tiene nada que ver... es lo nunca visto y resulta muy increible que pase en el SXXI, pero ahí estamos...

----------


## No Registrado

Corrección: "Y la verdad es que LES he consultado" (A la AEPD)

Disculpas.

----------


## NoRegistrado

*Dentro del ciclo 'Investigando el Tajo', el profesor de Economía Aplicada Enrique San Martín, presentó el único análisis económico completo del trasvase desde que empezaron las obras.* 




> Enrique San Martín, profesor de Economía Aplicada de la Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia (UNED), ha presentado las conclusiones de su tesis doctoral, centrada en el análisis Coste Beneficio del Trasvase Tajo-Segura, dentro del ciclo de conferencias "Investigando el Tajo" organizado por el Grupo de Investigación de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha "El río Tajo, hacia un enfoque holístico  de sus problemas y soluciones".
> 
> La tesis del profesor San Martín es el único análisis económico completo del trasvase, realizado desde su entrada en funcionamiento. En este Análisis Coste Beneficio se tienen en cuenta, además de los costes del trasvase y el postrasvase, y esta es la gran novedad, los costes del pretrasvase y los costes de transformación en regadío. La inclusión de estas partidas de coste, que tradicionalmente han sido omitidas del análisis, así como la utilización del coste de oportunidad para valorar el agua de abastecimiento urbano, le dan un vuelco a la rentabilidad de una de las mayores infraestructuras hidráulicas del país, cuestionando su supuesto interés general, tal como destaca la Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo que ha puesto a disposición de los interesados el contenido de la conferencia en este enlace:  
> 
> 
> 
> San Martín sostiene que, al final del periodo de amortización de 50 años, en el año 2031, *el Trasvase podría estar arrojando pérdidas de casi dos mil millones de euros que estamos pagando todos los españoles para beneficio subvencionado del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura y a la Mancomunidad de los Canales del Taibilla, que son quienes reciben los réditos de tantos hidro-mitos, interesadamente creados, como el del déficit hídrico y el de la correspondiente tergiversación de la palabra solidaridad.
> *
> Para el profesor San Martín, la magnitud del resultado obtenido cuestiona de forma clara la rentabilidad económica de las grandes obras hidráulicas, tenida como dogma de fe desde finales del siglo XIX y que continúa siendo usada para justificar más embalses y trasvases en pleno siglo XXI.


http://www.eldiario.es/clm/rentabili...244625653.html

 El profesor San Martín poniendo los puntos sobre las íes. Y no es ningún "ecologeta ni progre de salón".

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (04-abr-2014)

----------


## labanda

http://www.eldiario.es/clm/rentabili...244625653.html

 El profesor San Martín poniendo los puntos sobre las íes. Y no es ningún "ecologeta ni progre de salón".


Estupendo video, en el que explica a las claras el desproposito del trasvase, ahora que vengan los "defensores" a rebatirlo pero con datos, no con especulaciones y cuentos.

----------

NoRegistrado (08-abr-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Os copio éste link, en él se puede comprobar que los datos aportados por la FNCA en éste hilo, son acertados, :

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...556#post131556

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hoy se ha aprobado la nueva tarifa para el agua trasvasada que pagará el SCRATS.
Como siempre, más barata que el año anterior:
Aprobada hoy: Trasvase Riegos: 0,097318 /m³
Año anterior  : Trasvase Riegos: 0,098445 /m³

 Y luego los regantes del Vinalopó dicen, con un bombeo mucho menor que 12 cts/m3 es totalmente insuficiente para cubrir los gastos de allí:




> *Los 12 céntimos por metro cúbico apenas darían para cubrir el gasto de luz para bombear el agua y hace falta la segunda toma*.


http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...556#post131556

 Esto es el despiporre, no he visto una cosa igual...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (07-dic-2014)

----------


## Unregistered

Ya se ve, este pais como funciona, todo por enchufismo e intereses bastardos, se ve que el colectivo de los regantes de Levante es muy cercano al gobierno que está ahora en el poder, pues se les beneficia y a vivir que son dos días.

Pero el problema mayor de todo esto, es que el dinero que dejan de pagar los amigutes del Gobierno lo pagamos los demás. Una vergüenza, una más.

----------

